# Thomas Cristiano Humidor Questions



## Mike Mike (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone own or have any info on Thomas Cristiano humidors? Cost, quality, distributors or any info on the man himself? I've found very little info on Mr. Cristiano other than he passed away several years ago. A Google search provides a few sites but nothing with any personal experiences with his products.

I've seen a few high end (large capacity) humi's and some of his pipes, but not too many desktop humidors. It appears the quality of his work is very good but the lack of info has me reaching out to the experts.

Can anyone provide any info on this specific humidor (see below attachments)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry, I know nothing of this man but his work looks beautiful. Now you have me hunting down one as well. Haha


----------



## Mike Mike (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks PittJitsu...Lemme know whatcha find out.


----------

